# Ultra Rare Prewar Bicycle 1939 Monark Airman Comet Dual Suspension!



## tomsjack (Jul 2, 2020)

Ultra Rare Prewar Bicycle 1939 Monark Airman Comet Dual Suspension! On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultra-Rare-Prewar-Bicycle-1939-Monark-Airman-Comet-Dual-Suspension/333640711666?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 2, 2020)

Excellent bike with high end parts, and to think it came from my home town...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

This bike belongs to @Nickinator and is for sale here at a savings. V/r Shawn  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-monark-airman-comet-de-luxe.173346/


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 2, 2020)

Would it be a sacrilege to point the lights correctly?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> Would it be a sacrilege to point the lights correctly?



I believe this has been corrected since that picture was taken. V/r Shawn


----------



## biker (Jul 2, 2020)

tomsjack said:


> Ultra Rare Prewar Bicycle 1939 Monark Airman Comet Dual Suspension! On Ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultra-Rare-Prewar-Bicycle-1939-Monark-Airman-Comet-Dual-Suspension/333640711666?
> 
> View attachment 1222047



Its listed on here on June 21st for $7,000 if you want a discount.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 2, 2020)

Really needs some 7/8 bar action.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 2, 2020)

The E-bay listing shows vintage ad page for this bike and it's suspension.  Top of the page shows a Shelby Airflow tank mentioning "built in light".  This is a Monark.
What is that all about?


----------

